# Dumbass friends



## Mastercrafter (Mar 26, 2015)

Got a buddy who got in a hurry. Running test, not sure what kind. He said 250, so I'm thinking cyp. 
Called and said his nips were tender. Not sure or swollen, no lumps. But he has no ai 
I kicked his balls a little and said I'd try and help. 
So here are  my questions. 
No puff or lump, just tender. Just elevated hormones? No gyno? 
And I can find his stuff from overseas. But I'm thinking he'll sleep better if it's here sooner. Anyone care to help me with a domestic?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 26, 2015)

look up peptide companies


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2015)

Another reason not to have dumbass friends.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 26, 2015)

Research chems...


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 27, 2015)

I say **** em.

He wants to play  and not know the rules? Then let him deal with the consequences.

Rule number one.
have everything you need for the cycle plus more before you start.

But a simple Google search and you will find many sites with what you need


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have not used their AIs but other chemicals (cialis, albuterol) worked well for me. Ar-r.  They are in Texas. Trying to help....good luck.


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 27, 2015)

Lesson learned.  Have everything you need, or may need, for your cycle before you start.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 27, 2015)

I already had my oops. I had just enough test my first cycle. And promptly dropped it on the bathroom floor week 5. So I learned. I have everything I need down meals in the freezer. Or at least that's how number 2 went. Only good one under my belt. 
And this really isn't me. It truly is a friend that has absolutely no patience. And I'd have to quit hanging out with him if he grew a pair of tits. 
I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 27, 2015)

If your buddy is not smart enough to figure out what he needs on his own, he deserves a nice set of clangers.


----------



## snake (Mar 27, 2015)

mickems said:


> Another reason not to have dumbass friends.



Who knows, maybe Dumbass owns a backhoe and wouldn't have a problem showing up at 2:00 am to help you bury that guy you just met in your bedroom. Just saying, even a Dumbass can be a good friend.

Help the Dumbass and give him Reds advice. In the mean time, he can place the overseas order.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 27, 2015)

General Guidlines:
- Always have everything on hand before you start a cycle. 
- Don't over think gyno.  Your mind will **** you over in worry if you let it.  
- Always get labs done.  Having a base line lab report will help you see how your body is reacting with new things are introduced.
- Always **** with your friends.  Tell him bitch tits are the new thing.  LOL!  Then tell him you were just joking and that you found him a research chem site that has exem, letro, or dex.

We were all new to this at one point.  Having people to help and educate us is what makes the difference.  Some will do their homework, while others will just copy.  Obviously your friend didn't do his homework.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 27, 2015)

Came over last night. Mind games and water. 
But..... Problem solved


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 27, 2015)

He has liquid dex and clomi on the way. Thanks


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 28, 2015)

He has his PCT lined up?  If not, he'll need some aromasin/exem for that.  Dex will hit him with avengance on that rebound, need a suicidal AI.  You figure out what test he was using?


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 28, 2015)

snake said:


> Who knows, maybe Dumbass owns a backhoe and wouldn't have a problem showing up at 2:00 am to help you bury that guy you just met in your bedroom. Just saying, even a Dumbass can be a good friend.
> 
> Help the Dumbass and give him Reds advice. In the mean time, he can place the overseas order.



Snake makes a very good point.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 28, 2015)

Cyp 250.. 500 weekly. 3 weeks on. 
And yeah, he'd dig a hole and keep his mouth shut. My best friend committed suicide and it's his little brother. So letting him grow clangers  isn't an option


----------

